# Any Traditional Archers ?



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

I was wondering how many of you guys shoot a Recurve or Longbow? %
How many used to? ,Want to? or are interested in trying ? Seems like the Traditional equipment is making a comeback, I would like to hear your thoughts on it. MIKE


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)




----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

I try to shoot a recurve but am not really a traditional bow hunter. Usually I carry my recurve for the first two weeks of bow season then its back to the compound. Have never taken a deer with it but was very close to a shot last year. I hunt from the ground with it so its a little bit harder. I love to shoot the recurve but have been thinking a stick bow might be a easier bow to shoot. Any thoughts on shooting differences between the two? Thanks Jake


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been shooting arecurve for the past two years. I'm still experimenting with arrows and heads to get a good combo going the gear can get pretty costly I get my stuff from three rivers archery you guys have any local places that carry traditional gear I haven't found any just moved to columbus last year.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I shot a recurve for 20 years and got out of it 2 years ago. Last year I went to a crossbow and didn't care for it so this year I am going to try this Hoyt compound I got. In 20 years I only shot 4 deer with a recurve so I'm no pro by any means. Still had a blast and who knows I might go back to it next year................Rich


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

BunkerChunker Check out OSTA ( www.tradarchers.org )they will be in your area this weekend ! lots of venders there look up Steve Wagner you will not be disappointed ! 
Jake 
I find the longbow to be easier to shoot , But you can archive great accuracy with a recurve bow . Its all personal preference. I'm shooting a self bow now ,Its harder to shoot with consistency but I find it to be very smooth ,quiet and just a joy to shoot !


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks for the link Geauga. I'm busy this weekend but this it something I definitly want to get involved in. This maybe a dumb question but what is a selfbow I've never heard that term before.


----------



## flatheadkid (Aug 1, 2008)

i use to shoot a longbow but my grandpa stills kills all his deer every year with his recurve that he made in our basement


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

Flat head Hats off to Grand pa ! I wish him great success in the future!(( Happy Hunting))
Bunker A Self Bow is a Long Bow or Flat Bow Made from a single slat (stave) of wood without other lamination's . like the native Americans used! It is said that these bows hold great powers. Mine does have something special about it!


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

This is an Osage Self Bow with sap wood left on. With Prairie Rattler skins! It was made by some good friends of mine,as a gift being very active at our our Archery Club ! So it has Great sentimental Value! And it shoots where I look. Mike


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

That's a sweet bow. I remember reading about those bows now but I think they called them single stave bows in the book I read. No matter what the name a bow like that is something to behold.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I started using a recurve two seasons ago for the challenge.(Bear Grizzly) I don't think my arthritic back is gonna let me do it much longer. I have a couple of shooters to play with also...

Bear Polar found in Maine junk shop.

Browning Wasp.


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

Are you ambidextrous? (looking at the browning) & What happened to that guard rail! (Just curious) Mike


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

A few observations

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Are you ambidextrous? (looking at the browning) & What happened to that guard rail! (Just curious) Mike 

I tried the Wasp because of arthritis. It didn't work... It'll make a nice wall hanger.

The gaurdrail has some goop on it from the garage roof. It leaks for several days after a rain. Gotta park close to a dumpster when cleaning deer...


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I still have the browning cobra recurve that I got for xmas back in 82, used it back in those days for a few years,missed a few deer and gave it up, I have been thinking about getting it out and using it again, geaugadog have you ever had anything to do with greybar archery in williamsfield? he deals mostly in traditional.


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

Yes I do frequent Dan's place from time top time . he has a good selection of trad bows ans gear ,and is likely to have what I need .he also sets up a stand at our club on occasion. 
Chad
That Wasp looks too nice to hang on the wall! Mike


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

After reading the post I broke out an old long bow my uncle had given me back in the 60's. I went over to Punderson range started shooting it and on the 15th shot the lower limb broke and so did my heart. I spent endless days with that bow. It stayed in the closet while I played with all my compounds and crossbows just waiting for me to return. Longing for the old days of my youth and the pure enjoyment of just shooting to shoot. As I shed a tear and placed it back into my vehicle. Another part of me long gone, never to return. I will not trash it. I will glue it back together and place it out in the open to remember what archery was meant to be. You and a bow becoming one without all the mechanics of modern archery. Sometimes I think that inovation causes lost of the soul of things we love and why we loved them. Now being out of work I do not know when I will be capable of finding another long bow. But for 15 shots I felt renewed and for that is the reason why traditional shooting will never die.


----------



## seyeslayer (Mar 23, 2007)

Fakebait, First off let me say im sorry about your bow. Second man did you just hit a nerve with me. I bought a new mathews reezen this year and absolutely love it, I shoot it every day, but after what you just said i think im gonna start looking for a recurve. You are absolutely right we are all getting too tied up in the inovations in modern archery. Dont get me wrong I love everything about the modern bows iv been bow hunting for 12 years and have taken many deer with my bow, my first was a yearling doe when i was 12 and every year since then iv taken deer and i still get the shakey knees and fumbling fingers that is one of the many many reasons i go in the woods. Iv realized by what you said that i have lost touch with what it means to me to pursue a deer with a bow and i thank you for that. Every person has to make their own decisions on what equipment they choose to use, Compound, crossbow or recurve and long bow, and as long as you are satified with your choice you are a deer hunter in my book. Thanks again fakebait and may all our arrows fly straight and our yardage guestimates be right good luck to all deer hunters


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well that takes me back to the summers i speant on my grandfathers farm when i was a young boy. when i was 8 we built a long bow together in his wood shop,i carryed that bow around every where i went on the farm, grandma used to make me leave it on the porch when i came in for dinner but i would bring it in at night and sleep with it next to my bed, once i gotta ahold of my first rifle the bow sat in the corner. then went to the closet. i havent seen that bow in 20 years.they have been dead for 10 years and last i herd my aunt has it in the same closet , im going to take a drive down there and get that bow, i dont know if i could hunt with it but it will be great to shoot again. its funny how things accure to you later in life, 

thanks for the story fakebait


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

Sorry about your Bow! You should come out to Geauga Bowmen Archery Club this weekend for there African Safari. You may find a replacement ,many traditional archers there making bows you may want to make your own to keep cost down. BTW Geauga Bowmen designed & built the Punderson range ! MIKE


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

ok guys i went an dug out my dads old bow that hasn't been shot in like 30yrs
don't know a lot about it but shot it when i was a kid b4 i got my compound an then my crossbow.
its a root game master #13696/G1/62''/56/28'' ok what i need 2 know is the 62'' is that the string lenght?
56 is that the lbs of pull?
28'' arrow lenght?
what kind of arrows should i get, i have nothing but the bow.my dad hunted with it but now i can't find any of his stuff i remember he had wood arrows an bear broadheads.bow looks like its in good shape i now its got 2 be old my dad hunted with it in the late 60's early 70's.
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

Root bows are durable so it should be shoot able. 56# is a lot even if you are very fit you need to work your muscles to build endurance. just because you can shoot it don't mean you should, but you can work up to it. if you want to shoot traditional bows you need to work your way up, I would find a 40# bow and learn the basics and work your way up ., before you know it you will be making your own strings, arrows ,and even bows in some cases. you need to find like minded people and go for it! I did 20 years ago and wish I did it earlier! feel free to pm or email me for more info! mike


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

My son has a Root bow 47# it shoots good. 62 is the length of the bow you will want to get a sting about 59", 56 is the draw weigth at 28" the weight will go up or down if your draw is longer or shorter maybe 3# an 1" on most recuvers. Shorter less, longer more.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i got a sting 4 it, bought some arrows 30'' 2216 an put some razorback 5's on them(practice heads) and filled a ceral box with papers an just like i never put it down started smacking it at 15yrds an then 25yrds.been shooting3 or 4times a day,between 10 an 15 shots at 15yrds and 25yrds.
gdog 56# is alot but am a big man lol 6ft just under 300,still a little sore but getting better, the 2nd day was real bad had a hard time even stinging it up!
my groups are getting better after i got a new glove old one was real stiff an the string was sliding off. i never used a release or a tab always shot with a glove. i used 2 shot alot i was one of a hand full of kids in school who had ever shot a bow an i helped the teacher teach them how 2 shot(35yrs ago)
i never shot a deer with it but i hunted 2yrs with it an then got my bear compound, that i still have, but havn't shot it in 20yrs or so,thx 2 crossbows.
decided 2 get out the old bow an get back in touch with it all,that is the only way i have not killed a deer in ohio. so a going 2 give it a go this yr.been thinking about it 4 a couple of yrs since my dad passed,he killed a couple of deer with it an he was realy proud of the red fox he called in an killed back in the late 60's. i remember that ,i was about 10 or so my dad used 2 take us 2 see all the fred bear hunting shows.
sorry got carried away there 4 a min or 2 lol
g dog were can i get a small quiver that straps on had a old one but the rubber dry rotted,another ? what kind of paint can i use 2 camo the bow with
its kind of a ugly green lol
mrtwister


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

you can buy a Quickie Quiver on line at 3 rivers or Custom king. also wipe off paint is available. I like a hip Quiver and limb socks. you have lots of choices, Have fun! & Happy Hunting! MIKE


----------

